# PlayOnline Viewer Problem



## monarchea (Sep 8, 2007)

I played Final Fantasy XI 6 months ago and then I wasn't able to play since because of lack of time.

Now I have a little bit of time and decided to play FFXI once again.

I installed the game then tried running playonline then the Splash Screen opens and after that playonline closes itself so i can't get to the login screen. 

It kinda shows the window frame but then it disappears. Can anyone help me solve this problem? I don't think it's my computer's graphic problem since it ran FFXI before and also runs benchmark program.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

when you uninstalled the game the first time did you delete its program file?if not maybe some leftover files is causing your problem.


----------



## Aumadyan (Mar 1, 2009)

i have the same problem, i click play, and it goes away liek its gonna go full screen n work, but then it goes back to the screen where i click play, i have windows vista 64 bit home premium, dell i7 computer, ati radeon 4670 graphics card, and installed the 2008van'diel collection, if anyone knows how to fix, please help. thank you


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

download and Revo uninstaller from my sig
and follow the software instructions to remove the game and all the remaining from the registry and from the HDD
then reinstall a fresh copy of the game


----------



## Ferge100 (Mar 23, 2009)

ya well i have just installed the collection to and i bring up my pol and it trys to validate the version and it says the the server is busy or there is a network problem and my xbox is telling me the same thing so is it becuz im in korea lol or just a glitch


----------

